# ISO hash oil - sharing the method i have been using for over a year now



## sidewing (Nov 24, 2012)

I was an avid bubble bag user but could only achieve full melt on specific strains and then i purchased a ecig vape that took only oil. so i finally bit the bullet and dove into ISO extract. I felt very confident in its safety as i am big on organics and no chemicals. here is the way i do ISO extract to make my hash oil (which ends up like a piece of caramel taffy, not too sticky, able to be handled at room temperature, and bubbles and melts clean when heated)

First things you will need:
ISOPROPYL alcohol. 91% or higher. 91% is ok during warmer summer months, but if the weather is cooler use only 99%. and it HAS TO BE ISOPROPYL. do not use rubbing alcohol or everclear or any other type of alcohol you think is better.. it is not and it is also not safe.

A stovetop glass coffee pot.

A Metal screen coffee filter that goes on top of the pot.

Standard paper coffee filters.

A clean pyrex bowl dedicated strictly to hash.

A splash guard (big circle metal screen) to place on top of the pyrex bowl.

1 large mason jar

1 plastic tupperware container rectangle shaped

Razor blades

An electric oven

a metal screen strainer

....

First step is to get your ISOPROPYL alcohol. I buy mine from CVS if im using 91%, they have big bottles there.. if its a cooler time of the year i just order 99% from amazon.

place in freezer for at least a couple of days before u are going to make your extract. THIS IS CRUCIAL DO NOT SKIMP ON THIS STEP.

place your trimmings in the freezer also for the same amount of time.

..

When you go to start making your extract, place your trimmings into the mason jar, when the jar is full (or you are out of product) add the alcohol. i usually fill about 90% of the way with alcohol. usually about 2 big bottles of ISO. 
Put the lid on the mason jar and turn up and down and around and shake for about 30 seconds.

take the lid off and pour through the metal screen strainer into the plastic tupperware container. basically u are seperating out the alcohol from the plant material at this stage.

throw out the plant material, rinse out the mason jar, and fill the mason jar with the alcohol now seperated from the plant material.

go outside (if you arent already) and set up your coffee pot with the metal coffee filter, then place about 10 paper coffee filters on top the metal one. proceed to pour the alcohol mixture from the mason jar into the top of the coffee filter. it is going to drip slow, so have patience, just pour so its all going into the paper filter, and leave it alone for about 15mins, then go back and top it off.. repeat until all your mixture is thru the filter.

now u will have a very light neon green color liquid in your coffee pot, compeltely clean of any plant material and BS. just pure alcohol and cannaboids.

pour this into the clean pyrex dish, leave it outside with the splash guard on top of it to prevent anything from flying into it. u can place a small fan next to it blowing down into it to speed up the alcohol evaporation process. do not use heat to speed up the process this is dangerous. also do not do any of this near an open flame or anything that can spark.

during summer heat it will all evaporate usually within 24 hours. if u are using 91% in winter temperatures it can take upwards of 5 days to evaporate (the alcohol will go, but the 9% water will take forever, this is why in cooler temps use 99% ISO).

once its all evaporated u will have a compltely dry pyrex dish with residue all over the bottom and side walls.

get a razor and scrape it all together, it should be a light color looking like maple sugar or sand. it will be sort of powdery at this point. scrape it all free of the pyrex dish and into a neat pile in the middle of the pyrex bowl. preheat your oven to 150-200 degrees and give it about 3-5 minutes in there. what u are doing is heating the oil just enough to melt it together, this is not a decarb for eating it like rick simpson oil, its simply just to melt it together so it will be easier to handle later on.

pull it out, and the oil will appear darker now, almost brownish. it should look melted together almost. get a razor and scrape it together again and itll stick together, swirl it around a few times with the razor and it will lighten up a little.

once its swirled together and looks oily, let it sit out for a bit to cool off. once it cools off i will harden a little and if u slide the razor under it, it should pop off easily and be fairly easy to handle.

at this point u can smoke it however u choose. i personally load mine into a ecig style vaporizer . but u can put small little shards on top of a bowl. the oil will bubble and melt away cleanly. extremely potent and flavorful. I have people who are avid ear wax smokers comment on the flavor and high of this extract and if they hit it out the ecig they cannot tell the different unless i mention it to them.

enjoy and be safe.


----------



## snap1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

Any pics of the finished product? Great thread as well!


----------



## sidewing (Nov 24, 2012)

heres whats left of the last batch i made (what i didnt load into my omicron cartridge to vaporize).

scraped this together on thanksgiving. it has trimmings of these strains: sour flower, grape ape, mercury og, xj13, sweet and sour kush, sour diesel. so this oil is a gumbo mix of strains.

and let me tell you, you can feel every big of every strain.. its too potent for me honestly most of the time, the only time i can hit this oil is when im alone, and dont have anything at all to do all day.

it medicates big time, its visually sedating, strong visuals, strong body high, its intense while making u feel like u need sleep almost immediately. within 45 minutes u will be eyes rolling shut. my wife hits this and is asleep within 15 minutes every single time. she says its her new best friend haha.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 24, 2012)

I just tried 2 batches, with my Indica-ish sugar leafs and a couple Sativa-ish popcorn buds, mixed on both batches.I did notice that in my experiment, soaking and shaking the Mason jar every 30-40 mins. and soaking the stuff for a little over 6 hours did not make the end result any darker, but also not more potent than the 20 minute run that I did.The 6 hour batch, I refrigerated for 2 days in the freezer, the 20 minute I did not.The drainage from the 20 min. batch was lighter in color while liquid, but not any lighter than the 6 hour after dry.Both seemed to come out as a finished product of a black or dark green oily sticky tar consistency.


----------



## sidewing (Nov 24, 2012)

20mins is too long if u are smoking it. having the alcohol in the freezer for a few days makes your final product more more pure. and just do less than a minute on the iso wash. the alcohol will strip it instantly, doing it for longer does not give it any added benefit.

if u are creating rick simpson oil or an oil for any other reason other than smoking then id recommend the long soak.. but oil for vaping/smoking needs to be real fast to get good flavor and light colored oil. also if u try to speed dry it with heat it will make the oil darker.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Nov 24, 2012)

sidewing said:


> heres whats left of the last batch i made (what i didnt load into my omicron cartridge to vaporize).
> 
> scraped this together on thanksgiving. it has trimmings of these strains: sour flower, grape ape, mercury og, xj13, sweet and sour kush, sour diesel. so this oil is a gumbo mix of strains.
> 
> ...


With that amount how many hits did you get with your vaporizer? I wanted to make a batch of hash oil to go with my drippy stick I just bought.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Nov 24, 2012)

sidewing said:


> heres whats left of the last batch i made (what i didnt load into my omicron cartridge to vaporize).
> 
> scraped this together on thanksgiving. it has trimmings of these strains: sour flower, grape ape, mercury og, xj13, sweet and sour kush, sour diesel. so this oil is a gumbo mix of strains.
> 
> ...


also where did you get the Grape ape?


----------



## sidewing (Nov 25, 2012)

i didnt weigh how much i added this time. usually its about a gram of oil. and that will last about 200 hard hits. but each ecig is different, i use the o-phos. it uses 2.4 omicron cartridges i believe.

the grape ape is a cut my buddy has had for a few years now. its very sativa dominant, its not the GDP purple urkle grape ape some people say that grape ape is. it has a smell that i have smelled before, very unique i just cant put my finger on what it is. i personally dont like it.. it yields very fat, and buds are massive. but it needs like 12 weeks in my opinion, and its very heady. meaning it trips my vision out, and just wrecks my brain. i cannot function on this stuff. its good herb its just not my cup of tea.. as far as the GDP, i have kens GDP in my rotation and thats the only purple i ever need.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Nov 25, 2012)

sidewing said:


> i didnt weigh how much i added this time. usually its about a gram of oil. and that will last about 200 hard hits. but each ecig is different, i use the o-phos. it uses 2.4 omicron cartridges i believe.
> 
> the grape ape is a cut my buddy has had for a few years now. its very sativa dominant, its not the GDP purple urkle grape ape some people say that grape ape is. it has a smell that i have smelled before, very unique i just cant put my finger on what it is. i personally dont like it.. it yields very fat, and buds are massive. but it needs like 12 weeks in my opinion, and its very heady. meaning it trips my vision out, and just wrecks my brain. i cannot function on this stuff. its good herb its just not my cup of tea.. as far as the GDP, i have kens GDP in my rotation and thats the only purple i ever need.


How many plants did you have to produce about a gram of hash oil?


----------



## sidewing (Nov 25, 2012)

You shouldn't have a problem getting a gram of oil from trimmings from 1 to 2 plants max.


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey man.. great tek... definitely gonna try it after my next chop to refill my g-pen cartridges. Just wonderin:in my past iso attempts I worked with a square pyrex pan and still had a hell of a time scraping the corners where it curves... dont you find it difficult to work the flat razor on that curved bowl?? Got a special technique i dont know??

Thanks man, great tek.


----------



## sidewing (Nov 25, 2012)

I use a razor that has a handle i think i got it from AutoZone/o'reilleys. So i can push the razor across on the initial scraping. I don't use the razor by hand until after it's scraped and melted together. And to scrape the build up off the push razor. It is very hard to scrape with just the razor and your hand. With the handle you can use a lot more muscle and leverage making it much easier. It's hard to get every little bit out of every little corner. I usually just get what i can and don't bother with the rest.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 25, 2012)

Imo, isopropyl alcohol is the absolute worst and what would you really be expecting when you pay like $3.00 a bottle? I highly advise against it because the denaturing portion distills off @ exactly the same temperature as the water. What that means is any water residues that aren't fully heated off, will be in there and they are poisons to prevent people from drinking it. Ethanol is way higher selectivity, fit for human consumption, w no toxic residues. Yet even ethanol extract contains 200 times the cytotoxins from a soxhlet extraction ran for 24 hrs vs a supercritical fluid extract. It's really ghetto to use isopropyl no disrespect, but it's not just about looks.


----------



## sidewing (Nov 25, 2012)

Pretty sure isopropyl is not denatured.. Rubbing alcohol is. Which is why it's important to check your label it should say isopropyl and water only.


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 25, 2012)

I tremble in fear when I hear of bud/trimmings sitting in ISO for longer than a minute or so, I pour my ISO while in the freezer and it's one pour that goes right through, any second pour or shaking is bringing in contaminants.

Good technique except for the leaving it outside to evaporate, I always use heat

regards,


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW very nice


----------



## moonquasar (Nov 25, 2012)

If you soak in the iso too long, don't worry - just put the liquid in a clear container and leave it in the sunlight for 20 min or so. Eventually the green color will dissapear and the liquid will turn amber. Don't let it sit too long, as this process will destroy some of the the thc too.


----------



## BluJayz (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone else get a Trojan warning when viewing this post? 

@AlterNation Hobby stores sell a exact o knife kit that has slanted, tilted and degree'd blades that work wonders on corners. 

@sidewing I noticed no one talked about decarbing, is it because you only smoke the product? 

Also whats the difference from making Oil you can smoke VS ingest. I would say the oil I make is multi purpose. 
Are you just referring to the quality of taste and presence of chlorophyll? The duration of the wash should not influence anything other than that.

Edit: I did not notice until now that this came up from the bottom of the sea..


----------



## sidewing (Jul 4, 2013)

the only difference between oil you smoke and oil you eat is decarbing it in the oven so its activated so you can eat it. i dont decarb it if im going to just smoke it, i find it makes the flavor bland.. nothing special just bland oil taste. if its not decarbed it has more of the flavors from the herb in my opinion.


----------



## Kushest (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been using the isopropyl method for years as well. Today I mostly use it to get the reclaim out of my wax bong. I put the mixed material on a pyrex bowl over an electric space heater to evap the remaining water and alcohol while constantly whipping to release trapped iso and water. The end result looks as if the alcohol was never present and the reclaim was scraped directly from the bong. Smoking the reclaim is almost as potent as the actual wax but doesent seem to last as long.
Orange County, Ca
I go by the name kushest.
You can find my music on Google play and itunes. Also check out my website Kushest . Com


----------



## Ivone (Mar 10, 2014)

Confusion here! So what's safer to make oil?

Isopropyl alcohol or Ethanol ? Or anything better to make RSO....


----------



## Ivone (Mar 10, 2014)

Confusion here! So what's safer to make cannabis oil to cure cancer etc?

Isopropyl alcohol or Ethanol or other?

Here what I found so far:

First confusion that I read:
"isopropyl alcohol is the absolute worst. I highly advise against it because the denaturing portion distills off @ exactly the same temperature as the water. What that means is any water residues that aren't fully heated off, will be in there and they are poisons to prevent people from drinking it. Ethanol is way higher selectivity, fit for human consumption, w no toxic residues. Yet even ethanol extract contains 200 times the cytotoxins from a soxhlet extraction ran for 24 hrs vs a supercritical fluid extract. It's really ghetto to use isopropyl. "
This person suggest Ethanol

So now back to drawing board WTF to use to make the RSO type oil.

Buthanol - "TOP guru using this one" - holy-anointing-oil-and-holy-shit oil
Isopropyl alcohol - "guys here"
Ethanol - "another using this one"
Naphtha - "RSO using that" 

I mean this is getting serious and if I make it the wrong way I will offer dead in stead of cure, so I take this issue VERY seriously. 
So far everybody talks about RSO (Rick Simpson Oil) - this one is good, but when applied orally people get stone like cows, plus test like shit.

Then I found "Holy Anointing Oil and Holy Shit Oil" - http://skunkpharmresearch.com/holy-anoi ... holy-shit/ - this one look great also.
Sounds like that taste must be definitely better then RSO, plus Coconut oil, Cinnamon Leaf oil, Cinnamon Bark oil, Myrrh Gum, BUT calls for "BHO Cannabis oil" and it means to use Butane for extraction.

I like the idea of all the great ingredients and even can add some more like: honey, olive oil, strawberry or raspberry extract to make it testier, but still keep the highest quality and potency. If used to cure cancer then high THC is desirable and for other treatments one can go with more CBD and less THC. 

Input please................ TIA


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 10, 2014)

never use Naptha

99% isopropyl and everclear are both safe and are the recommended solvents for making RSO

follow the recipes on skunkpharm


----------



## Ivone (Mar 10, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> never use Naptha
> 
> 99% isopropyl and everclear are both safe and are the recommended solvents for making RSO
> 
> follow the recipes on skunkpharm


Thank you very much Texas

It's going to be isopropyl alcohol as it can be bought here and it's not expensive at all.

Do you have any experience with producing oil? Should I just let it evaporate (as some one suggested) or should I decarb by heating it up as Rick?


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 10, 2014)

Dcarbing depends on if you are smoking or taking orally. If orally decarb.


----------



## Ivone (Mar 10, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> Dcarbing depends on if you are smoking or taking orally. If orally decarb.


Decarb it is ! Thanks lio lacidem ....

Now, out of the thousand recipes how to decarb, I have to find the best one


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 10, 2014)

Type decarbing into search bar. There is a topic on it and it is answered exaxtly.


----------



## Ivone (Mar 10, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> Type decarbing into search bar. There is a topic on it and it is answered exaxtly.


I did and when I saw 329 results I give up on that idea.

Regardless, here is simple explication:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Medical-Marijuana-Oil


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 10, 2014)

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/
as easy as it gets


----------



## Ivone (Mar 11, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/
> as easy as it gets


Oh yeah, this site is one of the best, but still bit confusing. Regardless they use Butane and I will use isopropyl, but the rest procedure and temperature is the same...

Thanks buddy


----------



## sidewing (Mar 11, 2014)

I think iso is the safest and also the easiest to evaporate off. I believe the rest leave some sort of residual


----------



## Ivone (Mar 11, 2014)

And the cheapest for me here in EU., plus hassle to find  

Now I have to find info about Canna Tincture making and I am ready to rock


----------



## doctormj (Jan 8, 2015)

sidewing said:


> Pretty sure isopropyl is not denatured.. Rubbing alcohol is. Which is why it's important to check your label it should say isopropyl and water only.


 Old post but have to educate you. On


----------



## isochronous (Mar 3, 2015)

sidewing said:


> Pretty sure isopropyl is not denatured.. Rubbing alcohol is. Which is why it's important to check your label it should say isopropyl and water only.


Dude, rubbing alcohol is almost always isopropyl alcohol. The only difference most of the time is that rubbing alcohol is just a 70-71% concentration. If you just Google isopropyl alcohol the Wikipedia article lists "rubbing alcohol" as one of its other names.


----------



## GrowinDad (Mar 3, 2015)

ISO is petroleum based. Denatured is grain alcohol with nasty stuff added in. I believe both could be used as "rubbing alcohol".


----------



## sidewing (Mar 3, 2015)

Gotta disagree. Sure iso may be categorized as rubbing alcohol, but If you go to cvs or rite aid and look at the ingredients of "isopropyl alcohol" vs a bottle next to it that says "rubbing alcohol".. the iso is iso and water. The rubbing is like at least a few different chemicals. Not safe chemicals that don't ever purge or evaporate.


----------



## paramax (Apr 2, 2015)

@sidewing , how do you prepare your e-juice , do you mix your oil with PG and/or VG ?

if so what are the proportions ?

thanks.
.


----------



## sidewing (Apr 2, 2015)

nope i dont make e-juice. i use an e-cig style vaporizer made to take straight oil. theres many out there, i use the 'o-phos' because its discreet, and has interchangable cartridges. it comes with a little cone funnel to fill the cartridge. fits right on the top of the cartridge, and you just weigh out a gram of oil (or a little less if you want). then apply a lighter around the outside of the cone circling around the cone and as the metal heats the oil melts down into the cartridge. then i heat the top of the cartridge in the same manor to melt it all the way down to the bottom. then it just screws onto the vaporizer.


----------



## GrowinDad (Apr 3, 2015)

@paramax , if you can stomach the thread, you can get all the info you need on making E-Cig Juice. It's all I use anymore! If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-want-easy-to-make-vape-liquid.850109/


----------



## Grow Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> @paramax , if you can stomach the thread, you can get all the info you need on making E-Cig Juice. It's all I use anymore! If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-want-easy-to-make-vape-liquid.850109/



LOL 

Sure got me to giggle!!

To those interested in RSO, I highly recommend ND Sap


----------



## ogmomsmacker (Aug 6, 2015)

Is it okay to let the trimings and alcohol soak up for a few days then set it out to vaporize. or it dose it not make a difference if you let it ferment for a long period


----------



## ogmomsmacker (Aug 6, 2015)

moonquasar said:


> If you soak in the iso too long, don't worry - just put the liquid in a clear container and leave it in the sunlight for 20 min or so. Eventually the green color will dissapear and the liquid will turn amber. Don't let it sit too long, as this process will destroy some of the the thc too.


So letting it ferment is a bad idea?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 6, 2015)

lol
you special


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't believe weed is going to ferment. Most would argue only to a short soak/wash - 1 minute or less.


----------



## ogmomsmacker (Aug 6, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I don't believe weed is going to ferment. Most would argue only to a short soak/wash - 1 minute or less.


Alright thanks you sir


----------



## ogmomsmacker (Aug 6, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> lol
> you special


No weed is special


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 15, 2015)

anybody ever get their alcohol thc mix and not be able to let it sit out due to smell/circumstances? How long can it be stored in pyrex dish with lid?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 15, 2015)

for a very long time. so long as nothing funny happens to the iso, it is somewhat reactive. make sure only glass is in contact, try and keep temps typical room temp or lower


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 21, 2015)

Just to clear things up, when you denature something you add poisons to it that would prevent people from holding it down in case they drink it.

I like to use a strainer with a micron screen lining and squirt the iso over it evenly. You can get up to 3 runs, but the 1st is always best and the 3rd usually isn't worth it.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2015)

was someone suggesting denatured?


----------



## Mr.CrumWell (Sep 25, 2015)

check out my OHO (organic hash oil) how to thread. i think you would dig it.


----------



## InkTree (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's my second time with this method, it comes out darker than tutorial pic but potent as hell! Great and Thnx! Finally goal succeeded! Really smokes great outta vape pen or dabbing.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 15, 2016)

It's actually ethanol that's denatured. It's full of toxic shit unless it's sold for human consumption. 99% iso is US pharmaceutical grade, which is pretty pure. The other 1% is water. Rubbing alcohol is usually just diluted to 70%. You could use it if you distilled it first but it would be a waste of money compared to the 99%. Like other alcohols, iso forms an azeotrope with water, meaning that the mixture boils a couple degrees lower than pure iso, about 80 C instead of about 82. So to get rid of water you would have to heat it enough to take out the water with some of the alcohol. You could use a water bath or whatever. Obviously you'd have to be careful about fire, so if you have the time it's probably best to just let it dry naturally.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## InkTree (Aug 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3757999 View attachment 3757997 View attachment 3757998


Looks good!


----------



## Phils Dabs Corner (Aug 31, 2018)

peep this, this is the exact tek u want to use and a variant of his skillet coffee pot method, but usig a pyrex dish instead and double broiling it, instead of going from skillet to coffee pot i go from 1 gallon pasta pot full of water with a pyrex dish, its safer and keeps the direct heat/flame away from the burner incase u spill some iso. https://philsdabcorner.com/phils-guide-to-isohash-1
edit: its also alot easyer to collect.


----------



## Sb2999 (Nov 23, 2020)

sidewing said:


> I was an avid bubble bag user but could only achieve full melt on specific strains and then i purchased a ecig vape that took only oil. so i finally bit the bullet and dove into ISO extract. I felt very confident in its safety as i am big on organics and no chemicals. here is the way i do ISO extract to make my hash oil (which ends up like a piece of caramel taffy, not too sticky, able to be handled at room temperature, and bubbles and melts clean when heated)
> 
> First things you will need:
> ISOPROPYL alcohol. 91% or higher. 91% is ok during warmer summer months, but if the weather is cooler use only 99%. and it HAS TO BE ISOPROPYL. do not use rubbing alcohol or everclear or any other type of alcohol you think is better.. it is not and it is also not safe.
> ...


It’s been a few years since I’ve made iso hash and this is like a perfect instruction set!


----------



## trambles (Dec 1, 2020)

Letting it evaporate outside isnt gonna pull all the alcohol out. I guarantee if u put that under a vacuum u will see a lot of bubbles as it degasses


----------

